# Please help: Citizenship online application: stuck on a question



## fulldream (Jan 24, 2014)

Dear all,


I am preparing my Citizenship online and I am stuck on a question.
Although for some may seem pretty straight forward I have some doubts.
The question refers to "Parents"

After inserting both parents details, ( full name, previous name, DOB's, etc) the application requires citizenship status for both parents.

For mum is easy as she is still alive but unfortunately dad passed away this March.

In the field "Give details about the citizenship held" - for parent, there are the following fields:

Country ( of citizenship ) - which is easy
What is the status of citizenship : Current or Previous?

Method of acquiring - easy : birth
Place: easy: place of birth
Date citizenship acquired - easy ( at birth )
Date citizenship ended...

Now, my question is:

- if dad passed away, what do I need to say in the application:
is his citizenship current or previous?

If he is dead is he still a citizen?? ( meaning I should tick 'current')?

- date citizenship ended: shall I insert the date he passed away or...leave this blank???
Thanks all.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

fulldream said:


> ...Now, my question is: - if dad passed away, what do I need to say in the application: is his citizenship current or previous? If he is dead is he still a citizen?? ( meaning I should tick 'current')? - date citizenship ended: shall I insert the date he passed away or...leave this blank??? Thanks all.


1). Previous
2). Date of death as per his death certificate


----------



## fulldream (Jan 24, 2014)

AusIndo said:


> 1). Previous
> 2). Date of death as per his death certificate


AusIndo, Thanks so much for your reply.
One more question: will the Department ask for the original Death Certificate? or a copy will suffice?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

fulldream said:


> AusIndo, Thanks so much for your reply. One more question: will the Department ask for the original Death Certificate? or a copy will suffice? Thanks heaps.


It's not necessary to provide your father's death certificate as the application is about you not him. But if you want to, certified copy should suffice.


----------

